# Hitchin a ride 6/21 or 6/22



## B_Reid (Aug 7, 2011)

Lookin to catch a ride some time this weekend out of Corpus or Port A. Have own gear. Happy to clean, share gas and bait, food stuffs. Offshore for state snapper, ling, mahi, etc. shoot me a message.

B


----------

